
High Performance Networking in Google Chrome - luu
http://www.igvita.com/posa/high-performance-networking-in-google-chrome/
======
D9u
I've noticed that Google Chrome gives me noticeably slower speeds than
Firefox, et al.

From high ping. (+100 ms) To slower download speeds. (8+/\- Mbit/s of the
advertised 30 Mbit/s) To slower upload speeds. (2-3+/\- Mbit/s of the
advertised 5 Mbit/s) (Oceanic Time Warner Road Runner)

I used to really like Chrome, but after noticing the speed discrepancies I've
ceased using it.

I'm not sure if it's due to Google Chrome's FreeBSD implementation vs Windows,
but I get similar speeds using Google Chrome, and Chromium, on other Unix-like
systems as well. (Not a Windows user, so I've not tested Chrome/Chromium on
Windows.)

~~~
shousper
I used to have the same gripe with Firefox for a good couple years. Turned out
my profile had.. something.. in it that was slowing down nearly every
activity. I'd strongly suggest nuking your Chrome profile and any other
lurking config or cache if you can. In my experience, old browser profiles
seem to sometimes hide slow juice as it were, haha.

~~~
D9u
As mentioned above, I've never created a Chrome/Chromium user profile. I had
the browser setup to clear cache and cookies on exit, and I'm aware of
extensions/add ons slowing things down so I tested with a fresh install - no
add ons/extensions - and a fresh OS.

I'm not trying to dis Chrome/Chromium as I really like the UI.

I've tried [http://speedtest.net/](http://speedtest.net/) and when I
complained to my ISP they sent me to their own site,
[http://speedtest.oceanic](http://speedtest.oceanic).

Interestingly, this morning's tests totally discredited my previous
accusations regarding Chrome/Chromium. (The net Gods must have intervened)

Chromium on Xubuntu 13.04 ===> [http://www.speedtest.net/my-
result/2940424253](http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2940424253)

Chromium on Xubuntu 13.04 ===>
[https://paste.xinu.at/EWUab/](https://paste.xinu.at/EWUab/)

Firefox on Xubuntu 13.04 ===>
[https://paste.xinu.at/8ky/](https://paste.xinu.at/8ky/)

Never mind... Disregard my complaints. It seems like Chromium is on par with
Firefox this morning.

------
simula67
Previous discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5141770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5141770)

------
est
OT: Anyone used QUIC protocol in production for non-Chrome purposes?

~~~
igrigorik
AFAIK, no.. Maybe in private. If you're interested, checkout the Chromium
source, there is a basic demo server checked in. Perhaps more importantly, we
don't encourage people to at this point because it's a fast moving target with
high code churn... unless you're willing to keep up. :)

For more, head to: [http://bit.ly/quic-group](http://bit.ly/quic-group)

